# Angry hammy



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I think my hammy is angry at me for replacing the house he ignores with a sand bath.

Anyway, I have a water problem, the water bottle moulded from the heat so now I wonder if water dish is better, but he will 100% knock it over. So I bought him a hanging dish so he can't push it over. Would it be too tall for him to reach? I'm kinda split about where to place it. On the ledge or by the sand bath?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Buy another water bottle.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Rafa said:


> Buy another water bottle.


Any good recommendations? I read reviews on the ones I looked at and there's always leakage issues 
I'm reusing the old one after soaking it in hot soapy water and washing it...But looking into getting another bottle.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

No the bowl is fine. Ghost uses one no issues and so does my tiny roborovski. It will need cleaning and refilling more than a bottle though so be prepared. But there's no reason why the bowl would be an issue.

Don't worry about removing the house. Are you able to put the house in the sand bath?


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> No the bowl is fine. Ghost uses one no issues and so does my tiny roborovski. It will need cleaning and refilling more than a bottle though so be prepared. But there's no reason why the bowl would be an issue.
> 
> Don't worry about removing the house. Are you able to put the house in the sand bath?


Argh I keep forgetting to replacing water in the bowl! I have put bottle and bowl in there and it seems like he doesn't care for the bowl much.
The same bath is an old ice cream tub, so the old house he doesn't use doesn't seem to fit in there. Should I find another container so it fits there?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Argh I keep forgetting to replacing water in the bowl! I have put bottle and bowl in there and it seems like he doesn't care for the bowl much.
> The same bath is an old ice cream tub, so the old house he doesn't use doesn't seem to fit in there. Should I find another container so it fits there?


You can if you like or find a smaller hide to fit it there like a bendy bridge or something.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> You can if you like or find a smaller hide to fit it there like a bendy bridge or something.


All the [email protected] near me ran out if bendy bridges...Odd!
I left the sand tub in and I guess he goes in for a quick dig and shake...Saw some sand movement...


----------

